# Second Guessing the SIDI Dominator 5



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, and Happy New Year.

A few months ago I tired on some SIDI Dominator 5s. Most comfortable cycling shoes I've ever had on my feet. The $250 price tag put me off a little, and I decided to wait to see if they'd go on sale (which they rarely do, it seems).

The other day I had a brief window of opportunity to get these at a good deal, and with one pair left in my size I ordered them right away. Free shipping both ways, so no harm done if I change my mind.

So after buying  I read more reviews. While they are mixed, some of the comments that concern me are about their stability, and I know that the treads are plastic, unlike my rubber Northwaves. 

My regular one hour daily ride doesn't have me off the bike really at all, so that's not an issue for me. However, sometimes i hit up a new trail and end up with a little HAB. Not a ton, mind you, but when in doubt, I dismount. I'm concerned that the SIDIs will not be a good choice for me if I have to walk any distance on my ride.

To those who have these, do you find that to be the case? Or am I overreacting?

Thanks!


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

They are scary to hike a bike- adding cleats helped but in short they were bad- I loved how they felt though- one other down side is mine lasted 13 months before seperating from the bottom- never again will I ride them- I loved how they felt- looked and the ratchet system, but longevity and hike a bike were not good- ESP after paying $268


----------



## Fruita Girl (Dec 29, 2007)

My husband and I love our Sidi shoes. We get about 5-6 years out of them before the need to be replaced. We ride 2-5 times a week depending on the season. Never had a problem in anyway with any of the pairs through the years. Sure can't say that about other brands. HAB is fine even on the slickrock. Bet you will love them!


----------



## Fruita Girl (Dec 29, 2007)

double post


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

No problem for me with Sidi and H.A.B. YMMV.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

I like the fit and finish of my Shimano M161's better than my Sidi Dom 5's.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

My old Dominators have outlasted nearly every other piece of outdoor equipment I have ever owned. I never had HAB issues through mud, creeks, dirt or rock. Can't speak to the Dom 5 because I haven't had to replace my old shoes.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Seems mixed, thanks very much for the responses. For those who mentioned no problem wih HAB, are the soles of your older Doms plastic?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

moldau94 said:


> Seems mixed, thanks very much for the responses. For those who mentioned no problem wih HAB, are the soles of your older Doms plastic?


Yes, mine are indeed plastic. Fortunately I don't do as much HAB as I used to, but it used to be plenty and Sidi's have worked well for me. What are other riders in your area using? May be worth some investigating what is working for your local conditions. Ultimately shoe fit trumps all, if they don't fit properly you'll be miserable. Good luck.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

moldau94 said:


> For those who mentioned no problem wih HAB, are the soles of your older Doms plastic?


Yes. They're slick on ice and snow, but most shoes are.


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

i havent had a problem with traction on HAB but i find the soles are not stiff enough for me. not sure if its my weight (around 205lbs) but after a long ride on my rigid bike with lots of out of the saddle i find the soles of my feet sore. no problem when i spin on my FS bike. 

i love their ratcheting mechanism and straps and lightweight but i wont buy them again for the price ($199 on sale now and then if you look).


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 for not the greatest hike a bike kicks. The main issue for me is the outer heel portion of the shoe. When I first started wearing DOM 5's, I almost twisted my ankle a bunch of times before I got used to them. 

They fit my foot very well but for long hours of riding I still prefer my old Shimano MO86's (size 46). Price is the other sticking point for me though the pair I have only cost me $142 landed at my house (on a fluke, scored a brand spankin new pair of size 45's from a poorly labeled eBay auction where the liquidator seller had no clue what he put up on the auction block).


----------



## Powderman (Aug 3, 2011)

Sidi`s are not what they used to be. I`ve had them last up to 4 yrs. with 3-5 rides a week in rocky terrain with occasional HAB sections. My last pair only lasted 11/2 yrs. @ 2 maybe 3 rides per week. I think it`s just like most other products now...not what they used to be.....one thing to think about is the more " green/enviro freindly" products such as cleaners, paints & GLUES are junk. Ask any painter what they think about new paints.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Powderman said:


> Sidi`s are not what they used to be. I`ve had them last up to 4 yrs. with 3-5 rides a week in rocky terrain with occasional HAB sections. My last pair only lasted 11/2 yrs. @ 2 maybe 3 rides per week. I think it`s just like most other products now...not what they used to be.....one thing to think about is the more " green/enviro freindly" products such as cleaners, paints & GLUES are junk. Ask any painter what they think about new paints.


Agreed.


----------



## kacerrob (Jul 20, 2007)

*Same Sidi Dom's since 1996. yes 1996*

These shoes have not changed and they fit great. I have walked miles in Moab, climbed Jacob's Ladder with my bike and have beat these things up. Lucky the cleat still works in my time pedals because short of drilling it those are not coming off. I replaced my footbeds with some better ones and I still have a few years left in these.

Needless to say I would not buy another brand.

:nono:


----------



## probiscus (Dec 10, 2011)

If you want shoes for HAB stuff, don't buy cycling shoes. I have zamberlans for when I want to walk around  I've exclusively owned Sidi's for probably 15+ years now, but the reason I buy them is b/c they fit better than anything on the market. Current pair are probably 6 years old, are scuffed to sh*t with mangled bottoms but they fit great and get the job done.

Buy what fits, not b/c they're trendy, look cool or are expensive.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Another long time Sidi Dominator owner here. 10+ years in the same pair. I found mine on sale for $100.00 shipped from a still in business online bike shop. They look like hell, but still work well. After having Lake and Diadora shoes that I had to replace every two years, these Sidi's have me spoiled.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm happy with my dom's. Two years now and I use them daily for commuting and 2-3 mountain bike rides a week. I commute in the rain so they see all sorts of weather. I like them a lot on the bike, but would only give them a 5 off of it. Mainly due to narrow heel as mentioned previously. I will buy again. The extra $50 over 3-5 years is worth it to me.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I've had so many poor fitting shoes that I would never leave the Sidi's. The fit is perfect for me. My current pair is 6 years old. I had several years of riding 5+ times a week. If I have to get off, I'm careful when walking. The fit and the ride are more important than the walking. 

Good luck


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

I've gone through several generations of Dominators, going back to the blue suede and neon green set back in the 90s (man, I wish I had kept those). With a bazillion sizes, it's easy to find a size that fits perfectly.

I certainly wouldn't want to hike for miles in them, but they're fine for short trudges up a steep hill or navigating around unrideable hazards. Adding toe spikes can definitely help with traction if you find that the sole alone isn't sufficient.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Sidi user for 20 years here, fit is second to none. Sidis are shoes made for riding, not walking, end of story.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

OP here. Looks like this thread brought out the SIDI loyal fan club. I can now see why: I got my pair of Dom 5s and they fit just great. I love how they feel on the bike. Walking in them is a bit more challenging that my Northwave Vibrams, but I bought riding shoes, not hiking shoes!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

moldau94 said:


> OP here. Looks like this thread brought out the SIDI loyal fan club. I can now see why: I got my pair of Dom 5s and they fit just great. I love how they feel on the bike. Walking in them is a bit more challenging that my Northwave Vibrams, but I bought riding shoes, not hiking shoes!


And they'll keep feeling great for years. Now get out there and beat them to death!


----------



## mps2220 (Jan 18, 2008)

probiscus said:


> If you want shoes for HAB stuff, don't buy cycling shoes


Great response!


----------



## AgentPhatrick (Oct 7, 2012)

I've had my Sidi's (not sure what model) since 1998 sand the only issue for me has been the velcro coming loose! I keep thinking I need to replace them but they fit like a glove, an Italien glove! Best shoe evahhhhhhh! BTW, billions of miles on these kicks! VT to CO to UT to HI to NC and points between!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree.....made for riding, not walking. They are fine on the occasional HAB. The hard urethane sole lugs are meant to last. Add plastic soccer spikes to the front toe and the grip increases exponentially. Fit is the best aspect of them. The worst are the easily-worn heel counters....which any skilled cobbler can repair cheap.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Made for riding, not hiking, best fit out of the box and after 1+ decades of use. Ratchet is adjustable while riding.

I've had my Sidi Dom 2's since at least 2002. Only recently have I noticed significant wear on the outsole treads, mainly from parking lot gravel & asphalt. I have an unused pair of Sidi Bullets (w/o ratcheting strap) as backups, so I'll eventually be forced kicking and screaming to switch into those.

I don't know about the current 5's, but the older models were the gold standard, IMHO.

JMJ


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

My only complaint is the weight, great shoe but they are bricks.


----------

